# Diseño de auto electrico, calculo de inductancia de bobinas con nucleo de acero.



## adri_ariel_05 (May 4, 2009)

hola! a todos! andube buscando por el buscador pero no encontre en espesifico mi pregunta, si llega a estar y no la vi pido mil disculpas. Resulta que ando pensando en un proyecto propio de un auto electrico que me parece puede llegar a funcionar. Obveamente quiero hacer un croquis por eso pido ayuda aca para ver si alguien me puede brindar un par de formulas y yo asi arreglarmelas. Resulta que mi motor electrico se basa en el principio de los motores a conbustion pero en ves de existir aquella conbustion, en los extremos de lo q seria el "cilindro" aunque no lo seria porque no es necesario para q funcione q sea un cilindro, es que el piston este agarrado a 2 ejes con la cual pueda moverce agarrado el cigueñal y todo exactamente igual. En los extremos del "cilindro" van colocadas 2 bobinas (una en cada extremo) que son las que quiero calcular pero no tengo las formulas, luego en el piston habra un iman permanente. En las bobinas se les aplicara una alterna defasada (una bobina con respecto a la otra) por lo que cuando una bobina esta atrayendo al iman del piston, la otra lo esta repeliendo. Por lo tanto necesito la formula para calcular la Inductancia de la bobina, en la cual deben incluir la constante del material de nucleo q es acero...la seccion del cobre, el tamaño de la bobina y bueno todos esos parametros....encontre una formula pero en ella no figura la seccion del cobre y eso me parece q es muy importante. Desde ya Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

YouTube - SOLENOID magnet motor like steam engine TUBALCAIN 2


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 5, 2009)

jaja ta bueno! igualmente no es justo mi idea  saludos! nadie sabe lo de las bobinas?


----------



## fernandoae (May 5, 2009)

Que querès que te diga.... querès un auto elèctrico? entonces... no inventès huevadas y ponè un motor DC comùn de la potencia adecuada con un controlador PWM y un buen banco de baterias.
Ah y se escribe -COMBUSTION-


----------



## unleased! (May 6, 2009)

Es mejor un motor DC, como los que usan las carretillas elevadoras. "emular" electricamente el pistón de un motor de combustión tiene muchas, quizás demasiadas pérdidas. Como proyecto didáctico está bién pero para uso real no es recomendable. Ese sistema consume 5 veces mas que un motor DC para conseguir el mismo torque y es mucho mas complejo.
Saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 6, 2009)

Yo no estoy inventando Huevadas, hay q ponerce a pensar un poco macho! claro motor de continua y ya esta, ahora vos decime, porque **** no hay autos electricos ? porque las ideas son una porqueria, hay un auto electrico de 4 seg que sale mas que una ferrari, entonces eso asi no sirve. Es muy facil criticar a los demas pero hay q pensar un poco. No digo que esto vaya a funcionar y tener la suficiente potencia para igualar a un auto normal pero vale la pena probar y no soy de hacer algo sin tener en los papeles la teoria sobre lo mismo, no soy de agarrar cualquier pedaso de bobina ponerla en un tornillo de acero y ya mandarme a probar porque asi no funcionan las cosas, entonces pido si alguien encaresidamente tiene la formula de la L (inductancia), yo encontre una pero no influye la seccion del alambre de bobinado cosa q no me parece correcta, y con respecto patentar sisi lo pence, pero antes de eso tengo q ver este proyecto funcionando. saludos y perdona COMBUSTION lo tendre en cuenta.


----------



## Cacho (May 6, 2009)

Hola Adri_Ariel

A ver...
Creo entender que lo que buscás es (simplificando) un eje que oscile linealmente movido por dos bobinas, una en cada extremo, y guiado por una suerte de "cilindro".
Ese eje articulará con una biela y esa con el cigüeñal... y así sigue la cadena como en un motor de combustión interna.

El motivo principal del uso de este sistema en esos motores es que con explosiones no se logran movimientos de rotación. Los motores rotativos (o motores Wankel) son la excepción, pero muy poco difundidos y usados.
La adopción de estos mecanismos de transmisión que conocemos no se hace por otra razón más que la de convertir el movimiento lineal en rotativo, y como es de suponer, se pierde energía en estos pasos.

Si tengo una energía de 100 en el movimiento lineal, al pasar del pistón a la biela perderé (digamos) 5, de la biela al cigüeñal, otros 5 y así siguen las pérdidas a medida que aparecen engranajes y rozamientos.
Hablando dentro de este campo, la enorme ventaja de los motores eléctricos es que son capaces de generar movimiento rotatorio.

Por eso es que no me parece que sea un paso adelante el generar movimiento lineal con electricidad para transformarlo en movimiento rotatorio. Si querés experimentar, usá un motor eléctrico común y mové con él un eje (similar a lo que hacen en las locomotoras de vapor) y en el extremo conectá la biela y el resto del sistema que planteás.
Medí cuánta potencia entrega el motor eléctrico y cuánta podés obtener del invento. Descontantdo la que se pierde en el rozamiento del sistema de conversión de rotativo a lineal, tendrás la eficiencia del aparato y apuesto a que es menor que la de un motor eléctrico convencional, aunque me encantaría perder la apuesta.

A estas alturas, los motores eléctricos podrían equipar autos de calle convencionales y no a un altísimo costo (si se produjeran de a millones serían bastante baratos), pero hay una enorme industria petrolera que vive en buena medida del consumo de combustibles en los autos. Quien quiera imponer los motores eléctricos deberá vérselas con esos gigantes.
Mientras haya un caballero de triste figura montado en un Rocinante y lanza en mano, no se pierden las esperanzas; aunque no me parece que tu caballo pueda galopar.

Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 6, 2009)

Si si respeto tu opinion, hay una cosa, yo mecione el auto ese tesla.... no me acuerdo el nombre completo, ese auto consume 150 K watts, usando los 220V de la linea necesitas una cantidad enorme de Intencidad q si llegaras a probar, edenor se prende fuego (empresa de aca buenos aires argentina) entonces si puede q se pierda mucha potencia y seguramente q las grandes empresas de autos petroleros me harian la contra, pero el petroleo un dia se va a acabar, y eso es seguro. Entonces vale la pena pensar un poco, inventar cosas distintas, porque el motor de DC ya lo conocemos todos.  Por lo tanto quiero hacer un diceño de este motor magnetico bien chico un croquis, y ver q pasa. Pero sin la formulita de la L no tengo forma de saber la Impedancia de la bobina que tengo (segun la Frecuencia) y asi tambien nose cuanta intencidad puede llegar a recorrer la misma y tampoco asi que campo magnetico me pueda llegar a generar. Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 6, 2009)

Entiendo lo que planteás AdriAriel.

Lo que te estoy proponiendo es que desarrolles la parte mecánica y la pruebes con algúnmecanismo del estilo del que te digo en el otro mensaje. Ese va a ser el punto a solucionar en tu sistema, más que el de las bobinas.
Una vez resuelto, avanti con la electricidad.

Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 6, 2009)

jajja gracias! sisi el mecanismo lo tengo q hacer, pero me intriga saber q potencia puedo sacar de algunas bobinas q tengo. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 6, 2009)

"ahora vos decime, porque **** no hay autos electricos ?"
Jaja. No se si sabias que los autos elèctricos ya son una realidad y se comercializan en algunos paises.

"y no soy de hacer algo sin tener en los papeles la teoria sobre lo mismo"
Pero con tener la teoria no haces nada... tenes que LEER lo que tenes 

"entonces pido si alguien encaresidamente tiene la formula de la L (inductancia)"
Las fòrmulas las encontras en cualquier libro donde se hable de electrotecnia, fisica, etc..

"yo encontre una pero no influye la seccion del alambre de bobinado cosa q no me parece correcta"
Es que NO AFECTA, la secciòn del conductor se elije en funciòn a la corriente que va a circular.

"yo mecione el auto ese tesla.... no me acuerdo el nombre completo, ese auto consume 150 K watts, usando los 220V de la linea necesitas una cantidad enorme de Intencidad"
Ese auto no consume 150Kw siempre... es la potencia pico del motor, Ademas para recargar las baterias no se van a consumir 150Kw! Es una cantidad tremenda eso. Las cooperativas asignan a cada hogar 3Kw de consumo... asiq date una idea.

"si llegaras a probar, edenor se prende fuego (empresa de aca buenos aires argentina) entonces si puede q se pierda mucha potencia"
Eso habria que hacerlo... son unos chantas!. No invierten en equipo ni en mantenimiento 

Si querès potencia en poco peso buscà sobre el motor MBT o MYT de Raphial Morgado
es.autoblog.com/2006/04/24/revolucion-en-potencia-motor-mbt

Estè es el site oficial http://www.angellabsllc.com/


----------



## Cacho (May 6, 2009)

No te los marcaría, pero ya que se los marcás a los demás:



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> elèctricos<>eléctricos (no es francés, así que el acento grave no se usa)
> fòrmulas
> secciòn
> querès
> ...


El que a hierro mata...  

Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 6, 2009)

mira....ese auto tesla consume una barbaridad y magia nose puede hacer, 150 kW nose sacan de la nada, segun wikipedia el consumo normal de potencia es 50kW aprox y eso de algun lado hay q generarlo, y si estaria bueno prenderle fuego un par de transformadores a edenor................, lo q no me gusto que dijiste y me calento fue, "que me deje de hacer huevadas" creo q no es forma de contestar, estoy planteando la busqueda de una ecuacion para un proyecto q quisas ande quisas no...y vos me saltas con eso, me parece un poco desubicado........respecto a que no hago las cosas sin teoria me referia a otra cosa, si voy a diceñar un motor, lo analizo en la hoja, la teoria ya la se medianamente, pero me trabe con lo de la L inductancia pence q influia la seccion, de ser asi entonces tengo todo lo necesario para empezar a calcular... y respecto a los autos electricos mira, se comercializaran mucho pero si realmente dieran buenos resultados estaria plagado de ellos, ademas hay una muy fuerte industria de autos a combustion como dijo Cacho y tiene mucha razon... desde ya muchas gracias ya tengo todo solucionado, cuando haga la primera prueba, comento q tal me fue (ya tengo la formula de L (sin la seccion ya q no influye segun vos, te creo)) saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (May 6, 2009)

El tema de los vehìculos elèctricos no es que no den buenos resultados... el problema es el costo, màs que nada de las baterìas, incluso estas no han evolucionado mucho y no se consigue una buena densidad de energìa.
Con un amigo nos armamos un karting elèctrico usando dos motores brushless de estos: http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=5139
Despuès tratamos de conseguir dos màs para hacer un vehìculo grande para dos personas pero como tuvimos problemas con el envìo y no tenìamos plata para comprar mas baterìas abandonamos la idea...


Cacho el tema de los acentos es porque tengo mal configurada la distribuciòn del teclado.
Y algunas palabras (elige por ejemplo) estàn mal escritas porque me conecto desde el cel y realmente es un quilombo para escribir 

Y estos no los encontrè
Estè<>Éste<>Este
funciòn a la<>función de la <--- esto por ahì me pasa porque edito una parte o se me ocurre otra idea y lo cambio.


----------



## unleased! (May 7, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No te los marcaría, pero ya que se los marcás a los demás:
> Saludos


 Depende donde se hable:
querés= quieres.
sos= eres   
También se te olvidó en la lista que depende del contexto no es lo mismo:
porque
por que
porqué
por qué
http://www.edu365.cat/eso/muds/castella/porque/eines.htm

adri ariel el problema de usar electroimanes es que la fuerza de atracción aumenta al cuadrado de la distancia, es decir, si una masa x la atrae con una fuerza de 1kg, si disminuyes la distancia a la mitad esta la atraerá con una fuerza cuatro veces mas (4kg). Ahora piensa que lo alejas en vez de acercarlo. Verás que en poca distancia pierde una gran fuerza de atracción por lo que si quieres que sea funcional deberá tener un recorrido muy corto el pistón, si no, se quedará inmovil. Por eso dije que consume 5 veces mas para obtener el mismo torque, debido a esta limitación y al rozamiento de la mecánica. No lo tomes a mal, no quiero hechar abajo tu proyecto, solo doy mi punto de vista.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2009)

"Depende donde se hable"
Exactamente compañero, depende de la ubicación de cada uno... por ejemplo en Chile bencina se le pone a los autos, acà en Argentina bencina se le pone a los encendedores  Se escribe igual pero son cosas diferentes.

Adri buscá MOTOR PIEZOELECTROCO, te puede dar una idea para lo que vos buscás


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 7, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas, deacuerdo al piston, sisi es como dijeron tiene q tener una carrera bastante chica = dependera de el iman q ponga en el piston y tambien de los valores de la bobina, no es un proyecto muyyy caro por eso lo voy a intentar, de acuerdo a la parte de consumo, primeramente lo pence con una bateria de auto comun 12 V 60A aunque si quiero mas potencia tendre q poner mas baterias, ahi aumenta el costo....tambien pence que al igual que un motor a combustion este ya q tiene el mismo sistema del cigueñal y todo, ponerle un alternador lo que hara que la bateria se retroalimente, exactamente igual al auto.  Con el tema de el tamaño del "cilindro" aunque no necesariamente tiene q serlo (simplemente 2 ejes, o 4 para mas estabilidad) Esta idea se me ocurrio porque con un amigo teniamos ganas de experimentar algo, queriamos hacer un mini motorcito de combustion pero obveamente poniendonos a pensar un poco, lo descartamos imediatamente porque eso si q es muy presiso y complejo, explota una gota de nafta y morimos todos jaja....tanto mi amigo como yo estamos cursando el ultimo año de tecnico electronica...por eso tenemos un poco de nocion de estas cosas..... y bueno descartando el motor a combustion se me ocurrio este  , taria bueno que funcione jaja, vere q pasa, tiene muchas contras pero creo q es hora de pensar en cosas diferentes porque los autos con motores de DC nose porque pero no me combencen jaj....bueno gracias a todos saludos! PD: cuando pueda veo lo de los Motores Piezoelectrocos...chau!


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2009)

Tengo una idea!
Porque no vemos de armar algo como lo que vos querès pero circular... onda motor brushless casero...
Es decir... varias bobinas dispuestas de forma circular que se enciendan en forma secuencial para hacer girar el eje (compuesto por varios imanes de neodimio)...
Eso no es algo tan complejo.. http://www.hooked-on-rc-airplanes.com/brushless-rc-motors.html


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 7, 2009)

mmm, se parece mucho a motor paso a paso  pero la diferencia es que este tiene menos cantidad de bobinas....habria q ver, nose porque le tengo tanta fe a mi idea jaja...saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2009)

Igual se respeta la idea original... lo unico es que ahora el "piston" gira 
La ventaja de los brushless es la relaciòn potencia/tamaño :
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=5139
El motor ese tiene una potencia pico de 7Kw (si, son 7000W) y todo eso en la palma de la mano...
Estaria bueno que podamos diseñar algo asi con medios caseros y hecho en casa...


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2009)

Encontrè un video donde mas o menos se explica mi idea 
YouTube - Smartdrive deconstructed


----------



## unleased! (May 8, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> mmm, se parece mucho a motor paso a paso  pero la diferencia es que este tiene menos cantidad de bobinas....habria q ver, nose porque le tengo tanta fe a mi idea jaja...saludos!


 El nº de bobinas lo puedes aumentar aumentando el diámetro, aunque es mejor que empiezes a escala pequeña.


			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Encontrè un video donde mas o menos se explica mi idea
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0IbBTzgWjI&NR=1


 Parece el tambor de una lavadora!    
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2009)

"Parece el tambor de una lavadora!"
ES el tambor de una lavadora  un motor trifasico aparentemente...


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo (May 30, 2009)

Estoy experimentando con un dínamo 12v (Chevrolet ´70 o Torino) usado como futuro motor para una scooter. Lo tengo encendido hs. y hs. para probar el consumo, funciona a más revoluciones con 24v y no se "quema". Me faltaría todavía, comprobar el torque, que aparenta ser bueno. Creo que, si pudiera conseguir el dínamo que usaban colectivos, camiones o tractores de antaño (24v), tendría más revoluciones con tres o cuatro baterías en serie. ¿Por qué una scooter? Porque tiene variador con correa, y allí se soluciona (un poco) los problemas de reducciones y otros. Pruébenlo, no se arrepentirán.


----------



## fernandoae (May 30, 2009)

"funciona a más revoluciones con 24v y no se quema"
Con carga es otra cosa...


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo (May 31, 2009)

adri_ariel_05: si sigues con tu idea, búscate un motor "cuadrado" (poca carrera): diámetro pistón si es posible más grande que carrera (recorrido de biela); consejo: Chevrolet, opel si es posible: barato. Así, tu bobina no tendría tanto recorrido, por lo tanto desgaste y pérdida de energía.


----------



## silak (Jun 1, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Encontrè un video donde mas o menos se explica mi idea
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0IbBTzgWjI&NR=1


justamente estoy tambien de hacer un motor como el de video son de flujo axial, trifasico, no se consiguen en argentina ni en _broma _de 10kw, aunque tengas plata, por eso no queda otra cosa que hacerlo, se que diseñar un motor es muy dificil con solo teoria no sale , hay que hacer un prototipo e ir probando con diferentes bobinados, lograr el mayor flujo magnetico o sea saturar el nucleo con la corriente justa. Mi idea es poner los motores en la ruedas controlados por un regulador de frecuencia, en ese tipo de motores se logra a una muy baja velocidad un excepcional torque.
De otra forma no veo que el proyecto del auto electrico sea útil.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

Es cierto que acà en Argentina hay elementos que no se consiguen... pero capaz que podès comprarlo online... un E-kart con 4 de estos estaria bueno:
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=5139

Una idea màs nueva:
YouTube - Attack of the Robots: iShoes
YouTube - iShoes motorized footwear

"De otra forma no veo que el proyecto del auto electrico sea útil. "
Decime eso de nuevo cuando se acabe el petroleo y el gas


----------



## checheche (Ene 14, 2010)

las perdidas en los motores electricos se producen mayormente en el entrehierro , por lo que el proyecto no es factible, no te voy a discutir por que creo que no estas entendiendo el principio de funcionamiento correctamente.te recomiendo leas el libro MAQUINAS ELECTICAS de JESUS FRAILE MORA. me parece exelente tu idea sobre innovar .si eres tecnico electronico tienes amplias posibilicades de hacerlo.yo estoy diseñando equipos electronicos y gracias al esfuerso me va bien .


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 14, 2010)

la Sección del cable la tienes que calcular en función dela intensidad que   recorre la bobina,  las formula de dice la tensión y la intensidad a la salida en función del campo magnetico della velocidad etc.. en un libro de taller de electricista viene las formulas para calcular la sección del cable de cobre


----------



## nf mv (Ene 2, 2012)

me parece genial la idea del motor de adri_ariel_05, yo pense en algo similar, mi motor seria igual que el motor a combustion, pero con una sola bobina movil("el piston") y un iman fijo en la parte superior, o se en "la camara de combustion" pero tengo un problema, necesito saber cuantos Newton se generan en la expancion en un motor de, por ejemplo, 100cc y que bobina podria usar para alcanzar ese valor aunque sea por un instante, porque en realidad creo que: si cargara un capacitor (graaande) a ,por ejemplo, 400v y lo descargara sobre una bobina de poca impedancia, casi un cortocircuito, muuuchos amperios, podria generar una fuerza interesante en el electro iman adecuado. Por supuesto la otra media vuelta de cigüeñal se daria por inercia, con un contrapeso en el mismo, al igual q en los motores a combustion, y a llegar "el piston" (la bobina) a arriba, otra vez se realiza el proceso, cortocircuito el capacitor, se mueve "el piston" y mientras vuelve lo voy cargando de nuevo, y asi... bueno espero que no este muerto este tema, me gusto y quisera revivirlo..!!!! saludos!


----------



## djrobe (Ene 30, 2012)

esa idea seme ocurrio a mi un dia y la puse en marcha y te asuguro que es gratificante ver como un proyecto funciona,pero es deprimente ver como solo se queda en un proyecto.ya que no es nada practico:tiene perdidas de potencia en la transmision mecanica del cigueñal cosa que por medio de la rotacion no, consume demasiado para el rendimiento,es complejo=mas caro.y alguien me dijo unas sabias palabras durante mis estudios.lo que mejor funciona es lo mas simple.


----------

